# Any opinion on power pro depth hunter line?



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Seems like an easy way to measure how far our your lines are. Any opinion on this?

Thanks,

Pan

http://www.powerpro.com/publish/con...r_pro_v2/products/PowerPro_Depth_Hunter_.html


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Here's one---- Don't buy it if it say's PowerPro.

Find something to spend that money on that you can actually use.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I use power pro and NEVER have any issues with it. That being said, it doesn't matter if its power pro, Jerry brown, tuf line, etc; if you don't actually use the color metered lines like they are meant to be used, the they will not serve any more purpose than a solid colored line. Most of my customers who use the metered lines just drop and fish, they very rarely count the sections and use the line like it is meant to be used. If you think that you will, than it will help you keep depth accurately.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

I have metered braid on some of my jigging rods and love it. I use Jerry brown and saltiga.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I use both the metered Diawa and Power Pro braids. I haven't had a problem with either except for when I used too short of leaders and the fish tail whipped the braid. I had a bunch of mystery break offs until I made my leaders longer. Like Chris said if you use the metered line to get back to the depth where the fish are, it worth the extra money.


----------



## JaxKat (Mar 21, 2011)

I love it. It's great when bottom fishing with newbies I just call out how many colors to drop down. Way easier than getting people to do count downs


----------



## Steel Hooked (Jun 29, 2009)

Never had any problems with power pro


----------



## Liquid Trails (May 15, 2011)

Good tool to have when you want to be in the strikezone targeting big sow snapper.


----------

